#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Τιμή Ζώνης για τα εκτός σχεδίου στον Δήμο Πυλαίας-Χορτιάτη

## Xάρης

"∆ιαπιστώνει ότι : 
Στο ∆ήμο Πυλαίας-Χορτιάτη δεν υπάρχει καθορισμένη τιμή ζώνης σύμφωνα με  το  σύστημα  αντικειμενικών  αξιών  του  Υπουργείου  Οικονομικών,  για τις περιοχές εκτός σχεδίου πόλεως και εκτός ορίων οικισμού.Στη  ∆ημοτική  Ενότητα  Πυλαίας,  η  έκταση  με  τιμή  ζώνης  μεγαλύτερη  των 2.200  ευρώ,  (Α  ζώνη,  οικισμός  τοπογράφων  ),  αποτελεί  ποσοστό  μικρότερο από  το  10%  της  συνολικής  έκτασης  στην  εντός  σχεδίου  περιοχή  της ∆ημοτικής Ενότητας ΠυλαίαςΣτη  ∆ημοτική  Ενότητα  Πανοράματος  η  συνολική  έκτασή  της  (ποσοστό 100%)  στην  εντός  σχεδίου περιοχή,  εμφανίζει  Τιμή  Ζώνης  μεγαλύτερη  των 2.200 ευρώΣτην  ∆ημοτική  Ενότητα  (πρώην  ∆ήμου  Χορτιάτη)  δεν  εμφανίζεται  τιμή ζώνης μεγαλύτερη από 2.200,00 ¤»

Η απόφαση πήρε α.α. 126 / 2012."

*Πηγή:* Διαύγια

----------

